# Back on the road grouse hunting



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hunting grouse 3 shots 3 kills 2 headshots 1 neck shot

First 2 in video both head shot 3 bird in tree was neck shot falls from the tree down to stream below plus watch video in highest quality you can for best view  thank you


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That's my favorite game to hunt, The meals are very rewarding. Good hunting


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

please keep churning these out i love em


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks folks many more videos to come

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Should make some tasty meals.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Charles said:


> Good shooting! Should make some tasty meals.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Crazy good shooting!! How far are the shots you are making?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Good shooting buddy


----------

